# The demo duo



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

These guys crack me up :laughing:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3bf_1413909333


----------



## poisonfangs (Jul 20, 2009)

Dear lord... Made me cringe.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Whats the origin of this video? Was it something on tv and this is more footage?

HGTV?

Pretty awesome how theyre trying to pry that 10' wall of mortared brick from the center edge and then try kicking it next!!


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

That is funny


----------



## jimwalter (Apr 7, 2012)

got me thinking, what is the easiest way to do this? hammer drill then big ol sledgie?


----------

